# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علاقه به پرستاری و حرف فامیل

## KingMehdi79

من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم

----------


## pourya78

> من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم


قبول شی نری محرومی پس برو

----------


## KingMehdi79

> قبول شی نری محرومی پس برو


خودم پرستاری دوست دارم فامیلا سر کوفت میزنن بعضیاشون رو اعصابن

----------


## pourya78

> خودم پرستاری دوست دارم فامیلا سر کوفت میزنن بعضیاشون رو اعصابن


خاب چاره نداری باید بری میدونی که سال بعد محرومی اگه نری !!!!!

----------


## KingMehdi79

> خاب چاره نداری باید بری میدونی که سال بعد محرومی اگه نری !!!!!


من چی میگم شما چی میگی

----------


## KingMehdi79

> خاب چاره نداری باید بری میدونی که سال بعد محرومی اگه نری !!!!!


من چی میگم شما چی میگی

----------


## pourya78

> من چی میگم شما چی میگی


اهان میخوای مشکلت با اونا حل بشه خاب به حرفشون اهمیت نده گفتن بهت بگو اره باشه شما خوبید ...

----------


## KingMehdi79

> اهان میخوای مشکلت با اونا حل بشه خاب به حرفشون اهمیت نده گفتن بهت بگو اره باشه شما خوبید ...


آفرین حالا گرفتی

----------


## Zealous

> من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم


این هم شد سوال؟!!! خانواده راضی خودت هم راضی دیگه تمامه.آقای پرستار آینده تبریک

----------


## dars

ول کن حرف مردمو خوب کردی نموندیالان همین فامیل اگه می موندی می گفتن اشتباه نکن سال دیگه بدتر میشیکلا حرف مردم همیشه هست ولی سعی کن اگه منطقی هستند بهشون بفهمون مسئول انتخاب رشتت خودتی نه بقیه

----------


## M.javaddd

اصلا اهمیت نده....این مردم پشت سر خدا هم حرف میزنن.... قاطعانه جلوشون وایسا و بگو این خودتی که انتخاب میکنی چی به صلاحته نه دیگران...

----------


## KingMehdi79

ممنون از همگی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من چی میگم شما چی میگی

----------


## 76farshad

داداش بیخیال حرف مردم، مهم خودتی فقط

----------


## Sirbigwig1998

> ممنون از همگی


مردمی که مسائل زندگی دیگران دخالت  میکنن احمقن
مردمی که به حرفای اونا اهمیت میدن احمق تر

----------


## Destiny hope

تو که هم تمام تلاشتو کردی! هم علاقه داری! هم تو چیزی که میخوای قبول میشی! خودتم که راضی ای...فقط فامیل ناراضی...
تصمیم خودته و برا آینده خودته...دلیلی نداره بقیه دخالت کنن...مگر در حد یه نظر و راهنمایی که این جوری که شما میگی از این حد جلو رفته! 
پس حرف بقیه رو ول کن و بچسب به چیزی که *دوستش داری!*
موفق باشی!

----------


## MEHDI0241

به علاقه ات فکر کن
همیشه کسایی که موفقیتت رو میبینن تشویقت میکنن
و همان افراد موقع شکستت زخم زبان میزنن...مهم خودتی و افکارت و اینده ات وگرنه خیلی ها مثل تو بودن و متقاعدشون کردن پشت کنکور بمونن و سال بعد اصلا هیچی نشدن و فقط براشون مونده حسرت...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

اگر میدونستی این مردم یه سردرد ساده خودشون حتی از مرگ  و زندگی شما هم واسشون مهم تره میفهمیدی که هیشوقت به حرف مردم و فامیل و ... نباشی و کار خودتو میکردی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Seyed Chester

سلام داداش من معمولا كم تو انجمن ميام ولي ديدم مشكلت مث مشكل قبلي من خواستم كمك كنم شما هر رشته ايو دوست داري برو يه مدت تو فاميل نباش وقتيم رفتي تا ديدي كسي داره اظهار نظر ميكنه بي رو دربايستي اخماتو بكن تو هم نشون بده از اين حرفش دلخوري خودشون متوجه ميشن بهشون بگو زندگي خودمه خودمم ميخوام زندگي كنم يه مدتيم عكس تل و اگ اينستا داري استوري كن كه "اجازه نميدم كسي تو زندگيم دخالت كنه" خيلي تاثير داره موفق باشي

----------


## Churchill



----------


## esiya

پرستاری بهترین شغله 
مگه تو دنیا اومدی که با حرف فامیل زندگی کنی؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akhm

بیشتر نزدیکان از روی خیرخواهی و تجربه نظر می دهند. ولی اگر با توانایی های شما همراه نباشه برای شما مشکل ایجاد میکنه. بهترین جواب اینه که بگی من توانم در این حده و راضی هستم.

----------


## rezagmi

> من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم


فامیل محترم،شما تا جایی محترمی که تو زندگی من گو# نخوری :Yahoo (112): 
زندگیت رو بکن باو
بیخیال فامیل :Yahoo (8): 
حرف مردم تمومی نداره
پزشکی بیاری مثلا یزد بیاری هم م یگن مگه تست نزدی؟؟چرا تهران نیاوردی؟
تهران بیاری میگن مگه تست نزدی؟؟چرا تک نیاوردی؟؟
تک بیاری میگن مگه تست نزدی؟؟چرا نفر اول نشدی؟؟؟
اول بشی میگن مگه تست نزدی؟؟پس چرا درصد فلان درست 100 نشده؟؟!

ول کن عاااموووو :Yahoo (94): به زندگیت برس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## marzie_

ولشون کن بابا خودشون مگه چی هستن . من همیشه از این ترفند برای آرامشم استفاده میکنم :Yahoo (4): 


> من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم

----------


## BlackRose

> من امسال به احتمال زیاد پرستاری یزد قبول شم خودم راضیم چون علاقه ای به اون سه رشته تاپ ندارم با خانواده ام کنار اومدم ولی این فامیلا منو دیوونه کردن میگن مگه تست نزدی بشین پشت کنکور اما من میدونم تموم تلاشمو کردم شما میگید چه کنم


برادر! اونی که قراره سالها با این شغل و رشته زندگی کنه تویی.
نه تنها فامیل ، بلکه حتی پدر مادرت تا آخر عمر با این مسئله زندگی نمیکنن
چیزی که شخصیه و مربوط به خودته ، اجازه نده فامیل یا دوست دخالت کنه
حالا چه رفتن به یه رشته باشه تصمیمت چه پشت کنکور

----------


## dars

اشتباه نظر دادم

----------

